#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 非人哉

## 幻影殺手

一部國產系列動畫,雖然背景是現代社會,但裡面角色主要來自山海經或封神榜.
光是獸加獸人的角色,就已經佔了一半.
每一集時間約5分鐘左右,差不多一天的時間就可以追玩了吧.

----------


## 狼王白牙

很好聽的主題歌曲。很有特色，
一聽再聽感覺非常有意境。
動畫化的決定果然沒錯。

漫畫題材十分新穎有趣。看著漫畫（動畫），
嘴角不由自主露出很特別的微笑 ---- ：33333

這要感謝祝中國的神話故事裡，有許多非人哉的角色，
牠（祂）（它）們生活在這個世界中，必然發生許多趣事 ：333

以下的情境一想到就感覺很好笑嗷：3

例如祝融提著塑膠購物袋，卻被一只狗吸引了注意力而控制不了手溫.....

或神獸被觀音安排當照顧員，可是小神獸却看得到牠的原型而嚇跑光.... :jcdragon-lol: 

還有說不完的笑料要去漫畫中自己尋找了。：3

每看完一篇就會對著天花板叫聲「這篇好嗷3」 :wuffer_howl: 
我想念生活在人間界的獸或龍嗷：3

不知道牠們看到「非人哉」會露出什麼「原型」呢？ :狐狸爽到:

----------

